# New struts and springs



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone thinks the best bang for the buck is?

I am gonna change the springs, shocks, and struts. I am thinking pedders but is there another brand that is better or cheaper or....

Just looking to make an informed decision.

The car is not a track car, but I am trying to increase the handling. I plan on doing all poly after the new struts, and other stuff. I want it to handle better, and not have so much goddamn body roll.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovells.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovells makes great springs, shocks, etc. at a better price (from Kollar Racing). If I was going to do poly today I'd get the Energy Suspension master kit and fill in missing bushings with Lovells.


----------

